# Подключение USB-сканера Mustek 1200 CU.

## Viatcheslav

Уважаемые форумчане!

Подскажите, как подключить USB-сканер Mustek 1200 CU.

Система: Gentoo Linux 2004.3, kernel 2.6.9, 

sane-backends-1.0.15, sane-frontends-1.0.13, xfce4-4.1.99.3.

Конфиг ядра (секция USB):

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_RW_DETECT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

#

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

#

# CONFIG_USB_HID is not set

#

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EGALAX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DSBR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OV511 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SE401 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV680 is not set

#

# USB Network adaptors

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:

bttv card=13 tuner=5 radio=1

uhci-hcd

При этом sane-find-scanner говорит:

 # No SCSI scanners found. If you expected something different, make sure that

  # you have loaded a SCSI driver for your SCSI adapter.

  # No USB scanners found. If you expected something different, make sure that

  # you have loaded a driver for your USB host controller and have installed a

  # kernel scanner module.

  # Not checking for parallel port scanners.

  # Most Scanners connected to the parallel port or other proprietary ports

  # can't be detected by this program.

В чем может быть причина и как ее исправить?

И еще один вопрос:

xterm-196 при locale=koi8-r как нибудь можно обучить 

вводить/выводить кириллицу без проблем глобально (для всех пользователей)?

Рецепты вида 

xterm -fn -*-*-medium-r-*--14-*-*-*-*-*-koi8-r

не совсем удобны. Редактирование файла ресурсов тоже ни к чему не привело.

Может быть есть какой-либо патч для решения проблемы и если да, то где он располагается?

Заранее благодарен.

----------

## Fated

Для начала выясняем более подробное название сканера и идём сюда:

http://www.sane-project.org/cgi-bin/driver.pl?manu=Mustek&model=1200+CU&bus=usb

----------

## Viatcheslav

Хорошо уточняю: ScanExpress 1200 CU. Ман SANE-вский читал еще до сборки пакетов, /dev/usb/scanner0 как не было, так и нет. Вы можете что-либо конкретное сказать по конфигурированию этого или подобного сканера? Интересуют конфиги ядра, модули, конфиги программ (в качестве примера - любого USB-сканера).

----------

## Viatcheslav

Прошу прощения, дополню (сканер подключен):

viatcheslav@/home/viatcheslav>> lsusb 

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 055f:0001 Mustek Systems, Inc. ScanExpress 1200 CU

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

----------

## Fated

В секции imaging devices попробуй MICROTEC и MDC800.

Самое главное после включения в ядро этих драйверов посмотри лог загрузки и выясни определяет ли оно сканер.

А ещё файловую систему usb нужно монтировать, причём, не в /dev/usb/, а в /proc/bus/usb(Для SANE не используется устройство из /dev/). Пропиши в /etc/fstab, чтобы автоматом монтировалась при загрузке.

Строка в /etc/fstab:

none		 /proc/bus/usb	  usbfs	      devgid=100,devmode=664	       0   0

Это чтобы можно было работать из под пользователя:

devgid=100 группа, которой принадлежат файлы устройств.

devmode=664 права на файлы устройств

----------

## KKCh

Ну что, неужели никто не может написать вразумительно по этому поводу :Exclamation:   :Question: 

----------

## Viatcheslav

Для Fated: Спасибо, все получилось! 

Единственное: в ядре в секции imaging devices можно все отключить (в данный момент модули отключены, сканеру работать это не мешает).

Для всех: может быть в самом деле процесс конфигурации описать, например в wiki? Если это будет интересно вполне могу статейку черкануть.

----------

## Double

 *Viatcheslav wrote:*   

> Для Fated: Спасибо, все получилось! 
> 
> Единственное: в ядре в секции imaging devices можно все отключить (в данный момент модули отключены, сканеру работать это не мешает).
> 
> Для всех: может быть в самом деле процесс конфигурации описать, например в wiki? Если это будет интересно вполне могу статейку черкануть.

 

опиши как и поставь в теме SOLVED

----------

## KKCh

У меня тоже получилось. Нашел на этом форуме англоязычную ветку про "usb-scaner" и все ОК. Если кому надо ищите, читайте и настраивайте   :Wink: 

----------

## Viatcheslav

Для Double: В смысле SOLVED? Если "решено", то это не я один решил. Частино прочитал, частично Fated подсказал. К тому же я не уверен, что процесс настройки опишу лучше, чем кто-либо еще. Другое дело, что много ли людей сталкивается с подобными проблемами? Насколько статейка нужна? И нужна ли.

Но при всем при том на выходных постараюсь написать и если интерфейс у wiki не заумно сложен, то и опубликовать.

Всем удачи.

С уважением.

Братцев В. В.

----------

## Viatcheslav

Статья готова, но с размещением на wiki небольшие проблемы. Подскажите, где лучше разместить статью. Статья небольшая.

----------

## rcS_Duenyr[gs]

а где статья-то??? :Sad: 

----------

## Double

 *rcS_Duenyr[gs] wrote:*   

> а где статья-то???

 

тебе же ясно сказали что  негде разместить статью

кстати почитай пост KKCh от Ср Мар 02, 2005 6:40 am думаю поможет

----------

## mrAlex2003

 *Viatcheslav wrote:*   

> Статья готова, но с размещением на wiki небольшие проблемы. Подскажите, где лучше разместить статью. Статья небольшая.

 

да хоть сюда выложь, особенно если она небольшая - интересно будет всем у кого есть такая железяка или подобная...

----------

## Viatcheslav

Разместить в Announcement? Или напрямую в треде? Думаю в Announcement лучше, но не будет ли глаза мозолить? С публикацией не wiki большая попа, лучше бы я и не пытался. Так что на выходных размещу тут (пока нет времени, спешу).

----------

## Double

 *Viatcheslav wrote:*   

> Разместить в Announcement? Или напрямую в треде? Думаю в Announcement лучше, но не будет ли глаза мозолить? С публикацией не wiki большая попа, лучше бы я и не пытался. Так что на выходных размещу тут (пока нет времени, спешу).

 

думаю с вопросом где размещать подскажет модератор

----------

## Viatcheslav

Собственно статья:

----------Start--------------------

В связи с тем что в ядре Linux линейки 2.6.x существенно поменялся механизм работы

со сканерами считаю нужным процесс подключения описать несколько поподробнее. 

В нашем случае будем подключать сканер с USB-интерфейсом Mustek ScanExpress 1200 CU.

Подключите физически сканер (вставьте разъем кабеля в USB-порт компьютера и подключите 

сканер к электросети).

Нам понадобится работоспособный hotplug (думаю, что у Вас он уже есть, но все же):

emerge hotplug

rc-update add hotplug default

/etc/init.d/hotplug start

Все дальнейшие команды мы будем выполнять от пользователя root. Будьте предельно осторожны.

Для начала выполните команду:

lsusb

Если Вы все сделали правильно вывод должен быть чем-то напоминающий этот:

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 055f:0001 Mustek Systems, Inc. ScanExpress 1200 CU

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Теперь приступим к основной части операции:

Немного теории: В линейке ядер 2.6.x не предусмотрено каких-либо модулей для работы со

сканерами, в отличии от линейки 2.4.x. Все взаимодействие приложений со сканером вынесено

в проект SANE, находящийся по адресу http://www.sane-project.org/. Как сами разработчики

гордо заявляют о себе: "SANE stands for Scanner Access Now Easy." И они, думаю, правы.

Во всяком случае, насколько мне известно, альтернатив проекту не существует.

Для работы с USB-сканером нам понадобятся следующие приложения: 

libusb (библиотека для работы приложений с USB устройствами), 

sane-backends (библиотека для работы "внутренней" работы со сканерами:

дословно: "This package contains the SANE libraries (this means backends and

network scanning parts) and the command line frontend scanimage."

xsane (программа для непосредственной работы пользователя со сканером,

легко встраивается в качестве устройства захвата изображения в Gimp).

Приступим к сборке пакетов:

emerge xsane

Маленькое замечание: При сборке sane-backends, как зависимости для xsane, собирается

так же пакет gphoto2. Те, кому он нужен, могут пропустить этот параграф, всем остальным

стоит всесто предидущей команды выполнить следующие:

export USE="-gphoto2" emerge sane-backends

emerge xsane

Если Вы пользователь Gentoo Linux, то я думаю, что одновременно Вы так же пользователь

систем devfs или udev. Какое это имеет отношение к сканерам? Самое прямое. Дело в том,

что libusb не использует устройства из /dev. Используются устройства из /proc/bus/usb/

например: /proc/bus/usb/001/003. Для предотвращения дальнейших сложностей с определением

сканера добавьте в файл /etc/fstab строку монтирующую файловую систему usb при загрузке:

none /proc/bus/usb usbfs devgid=100,devmode=664 0 0 

Где:

devgid=100 группа, которой принадлежат файлы устройств.

devmode=664 права пользователей на файлы устройств.

Вместо добавления devgid и devmode можно включить пользователей, 

работающих со сканером в группу scanner.

Для вступления изменений в силу придётся перезагрузиться:

reboot -n

После перезагрузки приступим к заключительной части операции:

Узнаем, определился ли сканер (можно выполнить и от обычного пользователя):

sane-find-scanner

И прочитаем вывод. Если вывод получился что-то вроде этого:

 # No SCSI scanners found. If you expected something different, make sure that

 # you have loaded a SCSI driver for your SCSI adapter.

found USB scanner (vendor=0x055f, product=0x0001, chip=MA-1017) at libusb:001:002

  # Your USB scanner was (probably) detected. It may or may not be supported by

  # SANE. Try scanimage -L and read the backend's manpage.

  # Not checking for parallel port scanners.

  # Most Scanners connected to the parallel port or other proprietary ports

  # can't be detected by this program.

то все обстоит великолепно, Ваш сканер определен и можете начинать работать.

Если вывод получился следующий:

# No SCSI scanners found. If you expected something different, make sure that

  # you have loaded a SCSI driver for your SCSI adapter.

  # No USB scanners found. If you expected something different, make sure that

  # you have loaded a driver for your USB host controller and have installed a

  # kernel scanner module.

  # Not checking for parallel port scanners.

  # Most Scanners connected to the parallel port or other proprietary ports

  # can't be detected by this program.

то возможны следующие ситуации:

1. Лучшее: Сканер не подключен: убедитесь, что разъем шнура USB сканера плотно удерживается

в разъёме USB порта компьютера. Индикатор сканера горит.

2. Худшее: Ваша модель сканера не поддерживается. Проверить это можно на странице

/usr/share/doc/sane-backends-1.0.15/sane-backends.html Если в таблице напротив Вашей

модели написано "unsupported" скорее всего это так. Загляните на страницу проекта SANE,

возможно ситуация исправилась и модуль для Вашей модели уже включен в свежую версию

пакетов. Если это так, обновите пакеты. Если нет... Возможно ситуация когда-либо улучшится

или Вам стоит поменять модель сканера на поддерживаемую в настоящее время.

--------------End----------------------------------

Довольно сырая, но может быть кому-нибудь поможет.

----------

